# DS #1128: Anno 1701 (Europe)



## shaunj66 (Jun 5, 2007)

^^ndsrelease-1799^^


----------



## darasy (Jun 5, 2007)

if you read it wrong it sounds like anal


----------



## snesmaster40 (Jun 5, 2007)

It's here!

Edit: Damn, no-one seems to have it yet

Edit2: Woah, found it!


----------



## obligen (Jun 5, 2007)

That's what I call a first reply, darasy XD


----------



## darasy (Jun 5, 2007)

QUOTE(obligen @ Jun 5 2007 said:


> That's what I call a first reply, darasy XD




yeah ive been saving myself for a year and a half just for this one comment. lol


----------



## Issac (Jun 5, 2007)

ooh, im kinda interested in this.. hope It's good.. (and that I can find it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## bahula (Jun 5, 2007)

QUOTE(darasy @ Jun 5 2007 said:


> QUOTE(obligen @ Jun 5 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > That's what I call a first reply, darasy XD
> ...



ME TOO!!


----------



## Killermech (Jun 5, 2007)

Anno!


----------



## lagman (Jun 5, 2007)

The nfo says there_'s_ Wi-Fi, can someone confirm or deny this?


----------



## snesmaster40 (Jun 5, 2007)

It's only local Wi-Fi (not online)


----------



## Stitch (Jun 5, 2007)

wow, it's small. that's cool because my sd-card is almost full ^^


----------



## Killermech (Jun 5, 2007)

It does mention "up to four players via Nintendo WFC".. then again, 4 players online sounds a bit unlikely for this kind of game. But since some euro releases don't include the WFC logo on the boxart you never know. I'll let you know for sure once my hyper downloadspeed at 1.9kb/sec downloads it


----------



## snesmaster40 (Jun 5, 2007)

Well I went to multiplayer and all I saw was Create or Join


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 5, 2007)

Seems to play quite well only had like 5 minutes though.


----------



## leetdude_007 (Jun 5, 2007)

This game sounds continental. Will purchase if European distributors don't get bitchy.


----------



## Shelleeson (Jun 5, 2007)

yey god i've been so busy i nearly missed this.


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 5, 2007)

QUOTE(Killermech @ Jun 5 2007 said:


> It does mention "up to four players via Nintendo WFC".. then again, 4 players online sounds a bit unlikely for this kind of game. But since some euro releases don't include the WFC logo on the boxart you never know. I'll let you know for sure once my hyper downloadspeed at 1.9kb/sec downloads itÂ


Nah theres no online with this one sadly.

Oh yeah has anyone noticed some graphic problems with this? Like when the story is being told and the top screen looks a very fuzzy. Didn't happen at first but now the top bit with all the info is fuzzy too, kinda dunno what it says 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit: Not notice this bug on continuous play.


----------



## StingX (Jun 5, 2007)

Can someone kinda explain what in gods name this games about?


----------



## Stitch (Jun 5, 2007)

no problems on my R4

this game is like.. theme park.. just with pirates and ships 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://ds.ign.com/articles/791/791932p1.html


----------



## THeLL (Jun 5, 2007)

Great game, great release and I found at great DL spot. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What a great day!


----------



## RoCoJo (Jun 5, 2007)

QUOTE(THeLL @ Jun 5 2007 said:


> Great game, great release and I found at great DL spot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




PLZ  PLZ PLZ Share the DL spot wih me: I've got to have this one ...... NOW


----------



## ndsbob (Jun 5, 2007)

I thought they wanted to include online play. Thats kinda poor - next multiplayer game without online mode.


----------



## lagman (Jun 5, 2007)

QUOTE(StingX @ Jun 5 2007 said:


> Can someone kinda explain what in gods name this games about?



Proctologic simulation.

It's a strategy game.


----------



## [M]artin (Jun 5, 2007)

Just took a look at the gameplay videos of this that they have on IGN.com and I must say, it looks pretty sweet. *Think Civilization + Sim Theme Park DS + Natural Disaster Attacks & Awesome Pirate Battle Thingys*. The simulation battles are what I pretty much dreamed they would be like on a DS. Definitely didn't see this one coming, we may have another sleeper hit on our hands.


----------



## VVoltz (Jun 5, 2007)

"Este juego debe ser un reverendo Anno!"
Hehehehehe. Pardon my spanish, it's just that Anno sounds like Arseholle.

Ok I'm ignorant....


But I do find it funny!


----------



## Sodeju (Jun 5, 2007)

The game has NO WFC compatibilty!

Bummer....


----------



## scoozer (Jun 5, 2007)

Its very strange to see people dont know that game, because its one of the main franchises in Germany 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think I heared that the Game is released (on PC) in America by a different name called "The New World" ? Can somebody confirm this?


----------



## dbrood (Jun 5, 2007)

i get the "garbaged" upper screen too, it seems when you start a new game that for me every other intro screen there are 2 screens where the graphics are corrupt, you can make out some outlines but the rest is very noisy . (ds lite with m3pro cf + passcard) using v32b of the m3 game manager.

i just completed chapter 1 following the bottom flashing icons as you cant read the tutorial text.

it also happens to me if you play continuous mode.

ive tried normal 1x, safe mode, normal 1x + force rw....just trying the other methods now.

so far though its a great game


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 5, 2007)

QUOTE(dbrood @ Jun 5 2007 said:


> i get the "garbaged" upper screen too, it seems when you start a new game that for me every other intro screen there are 2 screens where the graphics are corrupt, you can make out some outlines but the rest is very noisy . (ds lite with m3pro cf + passcard) using v32b of the m3 game manager.
> 
> i just completed chapter 1 following the bottom flashing icons as you cant read the tutorial text.
> 
> ...


Tried every method possible and also trimming but same. Safe mode force r/w works for continuous though. Go M3 CF, all the updates and so on.


----------



## Stitch (Jun 5, 2007)

QUOTE(scoozer @ Jun 5 2007 said:


> Its very strange to see people dont know that game, because its one of the main franchises in Germany



yeah, but games like anno don't sell very good in other countrys.


----------



## Fieryshadowz (Jun 5, 2007)

hmm should i get this.. or wait for American version? o.O


----------



## lagman (Jun 5, 2007)

QUOTE(Fieryshadowz @ Jun 5 2007 said:


> hmm should i get this.. or wait for American version? o.O



What for? This comes in English.


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 5, 2007)

QUOTE(Fieryshadowz @ Jun 5 2007 said:


> hmm should i get this.. or wait for American version? o.O


American release would be the same but minus the none English option, thats IF there is a American version as it so far is only slated for Europe and Australian release.

Oh yeah I think this version is the Aussie one as that was due out this week while the Europe one is planned for July 13th.


----------



## tjas (Jun 5, 2007)

Get it now usenet junks!

[NDS] Clean New #1128 {Anno_1701_EUR_NDS-FireX} [1/7] - "frx-anno.sfv" yEnc

wooow that scroller system on the map works superb! I could be scrolling al day! what a good game!


----------



## mrbass (Jun 5, 2007)

this game is sweet...my 8 yr old has been playing it for the past 3 hours and loves it.

http://download.gametrailers.com/gt_vault/...ds_newworld.mov

http://download.gametrailers.com/gt_vault/t_anno1701_ds.mov


----------



## pasc (Jun 6, 2007)

This game is good and all, but I keep getting the same Error... after my guy enters the island and  meets that indians the game gets to an point you need to got metal from the queen ( no, not THAT Queen), until here all is ok, but when you´re going to finish the tea-mission the fuckin *cleared* sound hangs up until you destroy a teafabric, if you make a new one, it hangs up again...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










  an infinte circle... anyone getting he same error ?


----------



## beethy (Jun 6, 2007)

QUOTE(mrbass @ Jun 5 2007 said:


> this game is sweet...my 8 yr old has been playing it for the past 3 hours and loves it.
> 
> http://download.gametrailers.com/gt_vault/...ds_newworld.mov
> 
> http://download.gametrailers.com/gt_vault/t_anno1701_ds.mov



wow.. nice vids 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 looks like a very deep game


----------



## superkrm (Jun 6, 2007)

save type?

really dont feel like doing trial and error on my ez5


----------



## fischju_original (Jun 6, 2007)

Looks like Caesar 2 to me, but I haven't played that in YEARS


----------



## Biolante (Jun 6, 2007)

YES! I've been waiting so unpatiently for this game!!! 

Too bad it seems to have graphic-errors on DS-Link. Does somebody else recognize those bugs with DS-Link???


----------



## wzeroc (Jun 6, 2007)

yeah, it's kind off late for me to say this but, YEAH!!! Finally it's out. been waiting for umm... 4 days since i watched the trailer. By the way, i like the PC version. Don't know how will DS version will fare though.


----------



## ediblebird (Jun 6, 2007)

cool, i like this style of game


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 6, 2007)

Nice, possibly even sleeper hit of the summer.

Working fine on my EZ4, not that it matters.


----------



## tjas (Jun 6, 2007)

This game is soo deep and so well developped! finally a game that is really finished! everything just works! I love it, what a releases! i'm trying brothers in arms now!


----------



## eife (Jun 6, 2007)

Wow. What a game. It fits perfectly for the DS!

Graphics are nice, commands are easy. And the finest detail : you can customize yourself your shortcuts.

too bad there is no online play. But to me, it's one of the best game as far on DS. Unlimited replay!


----------



## pasc (Jun 6, 2007)

no one having my problem ?


----------



## Intruder (Jun 6, 2007)

QUOTE(pasc @ Jun 6 2007 said:


> no one having my problem ?


Just saw your problem and I got the same    
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I use a DS-X so...what about you? Could it be the DS-X?

Too bad there is that glitch...I really liked it that far...I wish  we knew away to avoid it....


----------



## pasc (Jun 6, 2007)

Yeah, it makes the game unplayable, I have a M3 Simply... so what now ?


----------



## Intruder (Jun 6, 2007)

Dunno...wait for a 1.1 to hit stores?
We just forget story mode for the time being !


----------



## pasc (Jun 6, 2007)

So you guys just switch over to endless mode ?


----------



## Matrix21 (Jun 6, 2007)

I can't believe i didn't see this game before. It's the kind of game i've been waiting for on the DS.
Wasn't really a fan of AOE on the DS, i much prefered the old style on the PC and that worked well on pocket pc but i hated the turn based combat in the DS version.

Works fine on my Supercard SD with no problems after 2 and bit hours of playing.

Looks like the guys here have done a great job, it is very in depth and great to control with the stylus, in fact it must be one of the better uses of the stylus on the DS so far. The globe spins just right and unit and building control is very easy.

I know i'm going to playing this for a long time, worst thing is i want to play more brothers in arms too! Life is so hard.


----------



## pezz (Jun 7, 2007)

QUOTE(dbrood @ Jun 5 2007 said:


> i get the "garbaged" upper screen too, it seems when you start a new game that for me every other intro screen there are 2 screens where the graphics are corrupt, you can make out some outlines but the rest is very noisy . (ds lite with m3pro cf + passcard) using v32b of the m3 game manager.
> 
> i just completed chapter 1 following the bottom flashing icons as you cant read the tutorial text.
> 
> ...


I also get severely corrupted graphics on the top screen.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm using an M3 Lite MicroSD cart with the latest updates and M3 Game Manager v32.
Normal Mode, Safe Mode, Normal Mode + Force R/W all give the same result. No trim and no in-game reset.

Too bad, this looks like a great title.


----------



## nuutsch (Jun 7, 2007)

Whooooooooot, ANNO DS  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







It works perfectly on my SC Lite.

This game is soooo nice, i love it


----------



## pasc (Jun 7, 2007)

I currently play Endlessplay cause Storymode hangs up


----------



## ugly_rose (Jun 7, 2007)

Works flawlessy on G6 lite with "soft reset", "DoFAT force R/W", "trim" etc.


----------



## damnet (Jun 7, 2007)

Wow, absolutely awesome game, the controls are just perfect, and graphics are ok, a great amount of depth in this one, I just don't like how battling is handled but it works.

I think this one deserves a purchase.


----------



## wzeroc (Jun 7, 2007)

About your problem pasc, i also got that problem once actually. i had to restart the scenario again. however, on my second time of replaying the scenario, i did not get that problem again. i think that all you have to do is make sure that whatever the advisor is saying, just build more than what he asks you to. I did this and i have yet to face anymore problems yet. Currently i'm at Chapter 2, the first mission eventhough the game states that it is mission 4. But then again, i got R4DS 1st gen a.k.a. the original Chinese R4 eventhough i don't have any knowledge in speaking Chinese.


----------



## Kaphis (Jun 8, 2007)

no problem here with M3 Simply,

UM!!! QUESTION!!...what do I do about the spices if they can only grow on another island ==


----------



## Killermech (Jun 8, 2007)

QUOTE(Kaphis @ Jun 8 2007 said:


> no problem here with M3 Simply,
> 
> UM!!! QUESTION!!...what do I do about the spices if they can only grow on another island ==



Spices grow on your main island too, but poorly (I assume you're at the 2nd chap). One way to check is using the map, click on the islands you have uncovered and it will list the productions it has. So look for an island that has spices with a green bar. Then get an explorer ship and build a settlement there.

This game is pure genius on the ds. All is exactly how I would ever wished for regarding control(well, almost  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) and I haven't had this much fun since I first started playing civilization on the pc. I just had my first mini pirate island attack and im totally addicted to this


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 8, 2007)

QUOTE(pezz @ Jun 7 2007 said:


> QUOTE(dbrood @ Jun 5 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > i get the "garbaged" upper screen too, it seems when you start a new game that for me every other intro screen there are 2 screens where the graphics are corrupt, you can make out some outlines but the rest is very noisy . (ds lite with m3pro cf + passcard) using v32b of the m3 game manager.
> ...


I'm starting to get these problems in endless now sadly, so may probably wait for another version or perhaps a fix for some M3 users.


----------



## Hitto (Jun 8, 2007)

I'm at chapter 3 only but I can say I'm genuinely happy about this! Gotta take the plane tomorrow, and I wuv games in which you build stuff. Time is gonna FLY BY, cuz I've been awake 'till 5 this morning to play, and I hadn't slept last night. Finally, the DS gets what I wanted the *most*. To think that Sim City DS is coming... Oh, dear.

I don't have a garbled upper screen (yet?), on an SCSD, trimmed, DMA on, rest of the default patching features.


----------



## CatScam (Jun 8, 2007)

This seems like the kind of game I should love, but for some reason I’m having a hard 
time getting in to it. I like resource management but I thing there may be too much of it 
here for me. I get impatient & tend to skip things that maybe I should be paying more 
attention to. Like what do the ! ! ! symbols mean? Although I do love the smooth scrolling 
of the map, man that is nicely programmed.


----------



## Killermech (Jun 8, 2007)

QUOTE(CatScam @ Jun 8 2007 said:


> This seems like the kind of game I should love, but for some reason I’m having a hard
> time getting in to it. I like resource management but I thing there may be too much of it
> here for me. I get impatient & tend to skip things that maybe I should be paying more
> attention to. Like what do the ! ! ! symbols mean? Although I do love the smooth scrolling
> of the map, man that is nicely programmed.


It's highly recommended you do atleast the first chapter in story mode (all basic stuff gets explained there).
When it has the '!' then there is normally a 'problem' with that building. The most common one is not having a road connected or a warehouse nearby (so it can deliver the goods). When you click on the building with a '!', then click on the question mark and you will have a detailed description of what the problem is.

Remember that some buildings require 1-2 additional buildings to produce a certain thing. Like for mining, you need a building for mining the stone(ore etc) and then a building to refine it etc.


----------



## pryde (Jun 8, 2007)

Does anyone know how to beat the last mission?
There is this big Island northwest, but I simply can't conquer it. Everytime I land with some ships there, 20 enemy soldiers come out of a builidng which is already mine. this is so strange


----------



## Hachdog (Jun 11, 2007)

I've seen no problems using the ESPALNDS.com release with my M3 CF ( Reset, 4x DMA, Force R/W, Trim Rom).
Haven't been very far but it seems like a pretty good game.


----------



## groundbeef (Jun 12, 2007)

Anyone know how to build a beachhead to attack the pirate island?


----------



## Matrix21 (Jun 12, 2007)

QUOTE(pryde @ Jun 8 2007 said:


> Does anyone know how to beat the last mission?
> There is this big Island northwest, but I simply can't conquer it. Everytime I land with some ships there, 20 enemy soldiers come out of a builidng which is already mine. this is so strange



Build up five war ships, build your barracks and build an academy then raise your soldiers and ships to the highest levels in the academy.

Fill your ships with 50 men each and send one to the smaller islands and attack the spiff out of those pirates. yarggh!


----------



## Matrix21 (Jun 12, 2007)

QUOTE(groundbeef @ Jun 12 2007 said:


> Anyone know how to build a beachhead to attack the pirate island?



Build a warship rather than an explorer ship. Click the ship and click the beachhead looking icon, then click the island you want ot attack.


----------



## Fredy Garbagis (Jun 13, 2007)

Any news about the upper screen errors? =/


----------



## tisti (Jun 16, 2007)

This is the best stategy to date! Played it till my battery ran out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Realy addictive and moving with the stylus is very very intuitive since it glides over the screen. Kudus to the control designers, since the game would be very bad without that feature imo


----------



## SomeGuyGG (Jun 20, 2007)

Whoa, how did I miss this release? This looks to be exactly the type of game i'm looking for. 

Just read a review on it here:
http://www.thunderboltgames.com/reviews/viewreview/1042

This + SimCity DS = many hours to soon be lost forever!


----------



## Dagor (Jul 23, 2007)

I can also second that:
The Release discussed here gives me a distorded top-screen, while the version "[NDS]Anno_1701[EUR]-[ESPALNDS.co..zip" works perfect.
You have to register over at ESPALNDS.com or look for it on the P2P networks. I could also give you the megaupload.com url, but I guess this is against the rules.


----------



## Shelleeson (Jul 23, 2007)

most of your post is against the forum rules.


----------



## Gameguru64 (Oct 9, 2007)

Yeah I have the rom having problems trying to turn it into a .nds.dsq file on  my super key card so I can play it there instead of off my emulator... hehe... if anyone can assist me on how to do that I'd be happy and also you can play skirmishes select continuous play mode.


----------

